# Single Flavour Juices



## Wash (17/1/17)

I am a relative noob to DIY mixing. 
(I'm working my way through my first batches of modified Monster Melons and Blue Voodoo clones)

I was wondering if single flavour juices really are as simple as that - pick a concentrate, mix to a 3% (or so) ratio with PG, VG and whatever Nic concentration tickles your fancy (or pickles your banana - whatever, I don't judge).

I admit to being aware of a list of topics regarding DIY recipes for menthols, fruits etc... but I have not checked for single flavour recipes.

I have this idea in my head that I could make my life very much more simple by sticking to single flavour juices and just adding menthol and koolada to taste.

Any feedback - especially the kind telling me WHY I'm an idiot for even suggesting this - is not just welcomed, but literally requested.


----------



## therazia (17/1/17)

Usually single concentrates do not cover the entire range of the flavour. Take Peach for example: TFA Peach is okay and you get a peach taste from it but it's not a full peach. You add a bit of juicy peach to it to give it a bit more sweetness and round out the flavour. Then add a dab of white peach to it to fill in the missing spaces and boom. You have a beautiful peach that tastes like you're literally biting into a peach. You get the flavour and texture of the peach as well as the skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/17)

There are some great single flavour juices. Try this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (17/1/17)

I found the CLY concentrates to be great as single mixes , start at %3 ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (17/1/17)

Hey Wash

To start out with you can mix DIY from a single concentrate no problems just be aware that about 40% of concentrates won't give you the best flavour solo

I recommend you try some of these flavours and move up from there
Flavour West Lemon Meringue Pie (Steep for 2 weeks minimum else it'll taste funky)
Flavour West Candy Cane (Steep for 2-3 days before vape, has a great XXXMints taste)
Flavour West Choc Mint (steep for a week and enjoy some Peppermint Crisp Pie style vape)

Be aware that I normally mix High dose so I hit around 15% Flavouring in my mixes but it's up to your experimentation IMO each guy likes it to a different level thus DIY.

I would suggest checking out the DIY Liquid threads on the Forum though as some of the recipe's are really worth buy multiple flavours for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/1/17)

if you like a tobacco type vape, 

Try TFA RY4 double 4% and you will be surprised just how good it is. Can be vaped straight away. 

Its a Caramel tobacco


----------



## Wash (17/1/17)

As is so often said on these forums, you guys are awesome!

I bought my DIY starter kit with a scale and a bunch of flavours based on what I'd need for some of the highly rated recipes on eliquidrecipes. So I CAN make some multi-flavour recipes as Arno suggested. I am just interested in using single flavour recipes as a quick-and-dirty workaround to the zen experience that is making your own multi-flavour juices. I have two kids and not always the time and/or space I need to focus on mixing complex recipes without being dumb enough to forget something or add something twice. 

Thanks for all the comments - keep 'em coming!


----------

